# Anybody race tomm. 8/14



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

Just wondering who's young bird season starts tomm. My club first race is tomm. 100 miles. But for me its 120 miles. Anybody out there race goodluck.


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

Our first race is on Sunday. Sure hope it cools down a bit!!!


----------



## BlueFlight (Mar 20, 2010)

My first year on pigeon racing and our yb race start tomorrow also so exciting. Goodluck to us


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Good Luck To All Of Your Birds


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

Wingsonfire said:


> Good Luck To All Of Your Birds


I cant wait, my birds are ready to go!!!!


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

those sure are some good looking birds..


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

January & February hatches I presume ?? Nice looking and they look like they are almost done moulting...Mine are looking UGLY....April/May hatches....Good luck this weekend...My 1st race is two weeks away.....Alamo


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

Most are April, they have been on lights. I lost most of my 1st round off the loft due to hawks


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

SouthTown Racers said:


> Most are April, they have been on lights. I lost most of my 1st round off the loft due to hawks


we need to talk about this lights thing


----------



## atvracinjason (Mar 4, 2010)

Good luck everyone


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Ditto's on the good luck tomorrow for those of you racing. The birds in the pic are great looking birds!


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

Well birds are clocked and ready to go. Cant wait till tomm. Wake up nice and early.
Cant wait to see that first bird no matter what time it does. Dont get me wrong will like to at least be top 10. But will be happy it made it home.


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

JRNY said:


> Well birds are clocked and ready to go. Cant wait till tomm. Wake up nice and early.
> Cant wait to see that first bird no matter what time it does. Dont get me wrong will like to at least be top 10. But will be happy it made it home.


Good luck to you!!


----------



## realtalk72 (Nov 7, 2009)

Good Luck I Start Until The 27th Cant Wait...


----------



## italianbird101 (Sep 12, 2007)

Good luck, Dont start here till 8/29


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

Well didnt do great. Only shipped 13 and 6 came back. My club member who is 5 blocks away shipped 25 and only has 3. But it felt great seeing the first bird coming back. I expect some birds in the morning. Supposely the south east winds where not good for us. All head wind as I was told. But the good thing there's next Saturday. Another 100 mile race different release spot. Cant wait.


----------



## BlueFlight (Mar 20, 2010)

I havent get the results yet but got my first bird at 9:42am from 100 miles 7:30am released this morning and got my last one at 10:02am. Shipped 16 and got 14 back. Im kind a hoping to be atleast on top 20 hehehe


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

BlueFlight said:


> I havent get the results yet but got my first bird at 9:42am from 100 miles 7:30am released this morning and got my last one at 10:02am. Shipped 16 and got 14 back. Im kind a hoping to be atleast on top 20 hehehe


Nice numbers. My release was 7:30 first arrived 11:42. This was a 100 mile race. But for me it was 120 mile distance. I would of been in the 100's. As I was told 2 lofts took the first 40 spots. They where the favorites for this coarse anyway.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2010)

well if my birds pull in any stray birds this week I will post the numbers  hope the rest make it home in the next few days


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

First race was today. Don't think I won (heck, I KNOW I didn't win). Won't be official for a couple of days. I know I beat at least two flyers for sure. Talked with them on the phone. I also know I did not beat two other flyers. Talked with them also. It's funny how flyers won't give out info on the phone, or "lie" about times, etc (it's not like I ain't gonna find out later what is what).

We changed our race course direction this season. Used to be from the southwest and now is from the south. Due to the course direction change, I went from my 100 mile race previously being 138 miles for me, to it now being 103 miles for me. What a difference direction makes. I am no longer the "long guy". I like it. I think.

Our release was at 07:25 and I got my first three at 9:31 and change. That is approximately 1440 ypm speed. It was a group of four but one bird landed on the roof, looked around and said to itself "this ain't where I live" and it left.

Later I had two birds land and one went in but one went to the ground and was walking around looking for "something" (water?). I realized it was not mine and caught it with a fishing net. It would not leave the ground and just kept running away from me. It belongs to a different club in my Combine. I put it in my loft to drink and eat, and will talk with the owner tomorrow and see what he wants me to do with it. It was just too darn hot to shoo it away. It didn't want to fly anymore.

I only have 15 young birds and only sent 13 to this race. Still out two. One is always late (but I love the way it feels and looks) and the other has a $10.00 band on it (darn it). Hoping they are here tomorrow morning. It was very very hot here today, but changed suddenly and stormed at about 7:30PM.

Hope everyone has 100% returns from todays race. I want more to have 100% returns than I do to win.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

SouthTown Racers said:


> I cant wait, my birds are ready to go!!!!


This is a clear eyed, healthy looking bunch of birds. They look capable and ready. Seriously.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Well Condition, you may not have won the race, but your Midland Redskins just won the Connie Mack World Series yesterday here in Farmington NM age 16-18 Baseball. We Fostered two of the Phoenix Firebirds who they beat Thursday. If your Ohio birds are as good as the Redskins, you should win it all. 

Randy


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

Well 2 more came back today. So im short 5. As I was told many flyers lost birds. One guy still short 22 out of 25.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Well. I am third in the club. Don't know about combine yet. My speed was 1440. Winner was 1536 and second place was 1453. Got one of my missing birds back just before dark. Still out one that is always late (pain in the butt bird that "charges" the doorway everytime I enter the loft). He wants OUT!..He He. I hope he makes it home.  If anyone has him, please let me know. But I expect him home today. It is banded IF HIP 376 (green colored IF band). Gift from a guy in Richmond Virginia. Y'all might remember I drove my truck and trailer down there and disassembled his loft and brought it back to my house in Ohio. He had posted on Pigeon Talk that he had a "free pigeon loft". Oh, almost forgot. The bird that got second place yesterday, is owned by my friend, also came from that guy in Virginia. Mark. Haven't put that loft together yet as I suffered with some broken bones seven weeks ago. Just got my casts off last friday. Painful and difficult to bend my right arm (was broken at the elbow), but man it feels soooo good to be able to scratch my arms.


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

conditionfreak said:


> Well. I am third in the club. Don't know about combine yet. My speed was 1440. Winner was 1536 and second place was 1453. Got one of my missing birds back just before dark. Still out one that is always late (pain in the butt bird that "charges" the doorway everytime I enter the loft). He wants OUT!..He He. I hope he makes it home.  If anyone has him, please let me know. But I expect him home today. It is banded IF HIP 376 (green colored IF band). Gift from a guy in Richmond Virginia. Y'all might remember I drove my truck and trailer down there and disassembled his loft and brought it back to my house in Ohio. He had posted on Pigeon Talk that he had a "free pigeon loft". Oh, almost forgot. The bird that got second place yesterday, is owned by my friend, also came from that guy in Virginia. Mark. Haven't put that loft together yet as I suffered with some broken bones seven weeks ago. Just got my casts off last friday. Painful and difficult to bend my right arm (was broken at the elbow), but man it feels soooo good to be able to scratch my arms.


Great news. Get that arm back in shape. Hope you get your bird back.


----------



## PaulHignett (Jul 5, 2010)

Help, my pigeon isnt sitting on her 6 day old chicks is this ok? and pritty cold!!


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Where are you that it is pretty cold?


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

Dang its crazy for me to think that everyone is already racing. We don't start until the first weekend of October, finish up the week after Thanksgiving.


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

Our first race is this coming week. I've been working crazy hours and did not get all the training in I had hoped to. I was going to take them this morning, but it is raining so I'll only have two days this week - I suspect they'll be okay. Since I have not had time for the internet, I missed all the messages here - but it is nice catching up. Seems like is was a tough race day - awfully hot everwhere still.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Condition,what club & combine do you fly with ?? In OB`s, my combine flys with the Penn/Ohio combine in 400 & 500 mile Federation Races.....Alamo


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

I fly with the Greater Cincinnati Racing Pigeon Combine, out of Cincinnati. In old bird races, we usually have the Columbus area Combine handle our shipping while they are doing theirs. We pay them of course. In young birds we handle our own shipping. We have members of Kentucky, Indiana and Ohio. I myself am in the Covington Kentucky club (COV), even though I live in Ohio. It is a one and a half hour ride for me, to reach my club house. 

But worth it.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Condition,I also fly with a club in another state...Connellsville Club of Pa.... 1hr ride one way...I don`t mind the ride bringing the birds up,but hate the ride with the clock on Sundays...Alamo


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

conditionfreak said:


> I fly with the Greater Cincinnati Racing Pigeon Combine, out of Cincinnati. In old bird races, we usually have the Columbus area Combine handle our shipping while they are doing theirs. We pay them of course. In young birds we handle our own shipping. We have members of Kentucky, Indiana and Ohio. I myself am in the Covington Kentucky club (COV), even though I live in Ohio. It is a one and a half hour ride for me, to reach my club house.
> 
> But worth it.


I'm in Lexington, fly with the Frankfort club, so we are not too far apart. One of our club members found a csh (cincy seven hills?) banded bird in his loft yesterday. I think he's made contact with the club secretary.

Anyway, do you guys release anywhere near lex or down i75? I'd love to shoot some photos of some race releases ESP. If I don't gave to drive a hundred miles  I'd be happy to share the photos.


David


----------

